# Blotched blue tounge?



## AtomicFerret (Dec 3, 2011)

The people next door picked up a few blue tounge lizards a few years ago they were kept outside in cages :S they had babies etc etc. But one day they came home with a blotched blue tounge? it was black with big pink circles on it similar to this http://davidcook.com.au/images/images_frogs_reptiles/blotched_blue-tongue.jpg . They wouldn't tell me where they got it all they said was 'they found it in the bush' all there lizards were caught from the wild :evil: same with the snakes and the water dragons :evil:


----------



## GeckoRider (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok... report them that is very Illegal


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 3, 2011)

It is illegal everywhere but tassie.
Report them


----------



## AtomicFerret (Dec 3, 2011)

I know but I'm wondering if blotched blue tounges are even legal here in the first place? I always thought you could only find them in TAS

Ok didn't see that wondering how they got it then?


----------



## ajandj (Dec 4, 2011)

yer blotched are found in victoria and up thru the blue mountains in NSW as well as Tassie.

I would definately report them, us law abiding citz are doing the right thing. It only takes a few to reck it for all of us. For a single offence in Victoria it's up to 6 months Jail..
Report them.. you can do it anon..in vic you report to DSE not sure about other states. I guess whereever you apply for a wildlife permit


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tasmania you can and kinda have to capture from the wild to abide by the licence. the licence is free and it has pretty much all the Tasmanian natives so Tiger snakes Copperheads etc are on the same licence as a garden skink! GREAT IDEA AYE! -.-


----------



## ajandj (Dec 4, 2011)

oh really..

We have 3 licence types in victoria. Basic, Advanced and Specimen

I know that blotched and easterns "in Victoria" do not need a licence. BUt having said that, when l bought my eastern, l had to show my drivers licence, they took a record of it, and those forms do go back to DSE sothat if you ever get a knock at the door, you can prove where you obtained the wildlife from.


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 4, 2011)

ajandj said:


> oh really..
> 
> We have 3 licence types in victoria. Basic, Advanced and Specimen
> 
> I know that blotched and easterns "in Victoria" do not need a licence. BUt having said that, when l bought my eastern, l had to show my drivers licence, they took a record of it, and those forms do go back to DSE sothat if you ever get a knock at the door, you can prove where you obtained the wildlife from.


im pretty sure theres a dealers licence too


----------



## ajandj (Dec 4, 2011)

ooops yep i guess there would be . i was only looking at it from a pet loves view


----------

